# Resistor values for Punch 300.1



## Nolting427 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in the process of attempting to repair a newer style Rockford Fosgate Punch 300.1. I'm having a hard time finding any information about the resistors circled in red on the photo. (R1004 & R10) Does anyone by chance have any part information for these or happen to have a Punch 300.1 that they could look in and give me the color codes? Mine are too discolored from the transistors blowing next to them. Any other tips on where I could find this information out? I emailed Rockford but they are slow on responding and I'm not holding my breath for schematics as the amp is the most current design.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't help, but hand soldering SM components is a ***** (at least for me).


----------



## Nolting427 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah thats why I chose this amp, cheap and its (relatively) a lower level amp so I wont mind too much if I tank it. 

The wife on the other hand wont be too pleased if it turns into a "paper weight"


----------



## Nolting427 (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally got an answer back from Fosgate, gave them a call and they gave me all the information I needed. Pretty awesome customer service!


----------



## boydnhere (Jun 19, 2014)

Any chance you have those resistor values still? I am repairing my blown P300, and need to replace those same resistors as well. Thanks.


----------

